# Does your teil get moody at bed time?



## charlieboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Charlie is all sweet and loving during the day but as soon as the sun goes down hes like a different bird, its the only time he ever bites and he wants nothing to do with me.
Does anyone know why he does this?


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

My Hank does the same thing, when the sun goes down he is ready for bed  and also gets very moody mine bits like crazy if I try and take him out of the cage


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mines super grumpy when she's tired
God forbid I wake her up she makes her annoyed squawk and gives me this dirty look. Almost like if she could shoot lasers out of her eyes she would :lol:


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Only if I don't have the light off , If the light is left on I get the annoyed squawk from him


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Not yet. They seem to be more clingy the closer it gets to bed time. They want to be on me and are pretty good at not perching on anything else when I'm trying to get them off me. Kona especially knows how to spin around and make a run for my shoulder or my head or anything he can do so I can't set him down. And he seems to know that bedtime is coming and what that means. Cage door closed, lights out, door mostly closed.


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Maya is definitely a bit moodier when she's ready for bed.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh yes, Joe starts to bang his toys around.....


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, if I let mine roam around and play and it's their usual bedtime, they get all hyper and loud. As soon as I put them in their cage, they settle down and start prenning and looking for their night night perches. Kind of like little kids - you just have to tell them to go to bed, LOL


----------



## charlieboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Its good to know charlie isnt the only one


----------



## Astro Boy :) (Oct 5, 2012)

Haha yes Astro does give me the occasional hiss and squawk when I cover his cage for bed time...its like he's saying,"But Daaaaaaad,I'm not Tired just yet!!"...ahhh I love the little bugger...he brings some annoying moments when he pulls at my ear lobe :lol:...but those are replaced by the joyful days he brings  <3


----------



## Trish123 (Mar 20, 2013)

Rio is happy at night, but he is grumpy in the morning! I've only had him for a week, so he's not use to my schedule yet. I am a morning person... Rio has a lot to learn!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles gets grumpy when she's tired. But she's a good little girl..you put her in her cage and she's happy to stay there. She bangs her bell a fair bit, and chats alot (I think trying to keep herself awake). But as soon as lights go out she goes quiet and sleeps.

And she'll happily sleep during the day with the cages doors open.


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 16, 2012)

Harry gets furious after 7pm, hissing at anyone who even looks at him!


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

I think it all depends on your tiels personality. My Chloe goes to bed nice and quietly after some kisses and cuddles and goodnight scritches. My Daisy, however, is the more rebellious one! She knows the bedtime routine very well and when she sees it coming she flies right up to the crown molding over the window <_< I don't like to chase her or scare her into to getting in her cage so I gently have to coax her to step up, reward her and do it over and over again until I can get her in her cage peacefully. 

She drives me completely nuts but she's only been here since Christmas so... I breath in... and breath out....lol.

These smart little buggers...


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol! Aw, they're just like little kids.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I found with Sunny there's a fine line between "tired"and "too tired". When he's just tired, he likes kisses and cuddles. When he's too tired, he becomes a grump/crazy bird. I try to get him to bed before we hit too tired. ; )


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I would tell Meshach (My previous 'tiel) "It's time to say goodnight." She would look towards her cage as I carried her over and I'd tell her to go in her house and she'd hop in. She was grumpy in the morning. She didn't want to come out until SHE was good and ready. Benny is starting to learn "Goodnight," but does not really understand yet. He is more of a morning bird than Meshach was, though.


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

My tiel puts herself to bed on her own once she gets tired. She will literally fly through five rooms to get to her cage and will climb onto her heated perch all by herself. If we do not have enough lights on for her to fly, she will scream until we either turn them on or carry her to her cage. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minifish (Feb 4, 2013)

Yup you can tell when its Bluey,s bedtime he chirps non stop n gets grumpy n bitey! Always heads to his sleeping perch which is the sign to cover the cage night night 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charlieboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all your responses, its funny to see how different all out tiels personalities are


----------



## caniche4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mabel will climb up her ladder, finally settle herself into her cozy corner and go to sleep on her own. Heaven forbid you should disturb her! She squawks, hisses and bangs her beak at you. It makes me laugh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Rascal definitely gets very moody at bed time! He gets incredibly grouchy and will bite your hands really hard and growl like a dog. Otherwise, he is a very friendly nice little bird but an absolute monster at bed time. I think he's in a frantic ticked off state of mind at night.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

My tiel' and I watch a bit of TV before going to bed and 'moody' is an understatement. After 5 minutes of looking for a good spot to squat down and sleep on me, if I move an inch he starts biting .


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Birdie also gets into a bad mood at bedtime and bashes her toys about and swears. I have to contend with clocks going forward for one hour here so just have to work on sunset. She has her own bedroom so I don't have to worry about artificial light thankfully.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Grigio gets very still and wants to just sit, usually on shoulders, pillows, etc. We use the term "Baby Bird Bedtime" and I think he recognizes it. It's my daughter's job to put him to bed and when he sees her coming, he waits for her to pick him up and off they go (with the parakeets flying behind).


----------

